# Bad News and Good News



## mossymo (Jan 26, 2008)

Bad News – My son pulled his groin muscle and can not wrestle in the tournament in Aberdeen S.D. today. The trainer said if he were to wrestle there was a good chance the muscle would rip and he would be done for the season. So his coach pulled him from the tournament and he has a few days to heal before next Thursdays match.

Good News – Been so busy following wrestling I have not smoked anything since smoking buffalo prime rib for Christmas. So since my son is not wrestling today I am smoking 4 pork butts for pulled pork, 4 batches of Dutch’s Wicked Smoked Beans and a dozen cream cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers. All is being smoked with a 50/50 mix of hickory and apple. Spritzing with a 50/50 mix of apple cider and Captain Morgan Spiced Rum. It is 8º outside today and I am finally smoking again !!!

Our plan with the pulled pork and Dutch’s Wicked Smoked Beans is to serve them to the wrestling team and parents when they have a potluck at N.D. State Wrestling Championships in Bismarck, N.D. the middle of February. 

Here are the butts with about an hour of smoke on them, will be putting the beans on in about another hour. The jalapeño poppers won’t go in till tonight.

*


*

Opening the door I think they are getting more steam than smoke !!!

*


*


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks great Mossy.  Hope your son makes a quick recovery.


----------



## welder (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking good>What type of smoker you have.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 26, 2008)

welder
The one I am using today is a 40" stainless steel Masterbuilt electric. I also have the smaller black finish Masterbuilt electric, a Char-Griller Smokin Pro with the side fire box and also a 7' stainless steel commercial fridge I converted to a propane smoker.


----------



## kookie (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks good Mossy. Hope your son get better quick. It sucks when they get hurt. But better safe then sorry. 

Kookie


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 26, 2008)

Mossy hope your son has a speedy recovery and the food looks great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Jan 26, 2008)

As one who has a little knowledge about wrestling, there's not much worse than a bad groin pull!

Oh, yah...the butts look good too!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 26, 2008)

Beans are on, butts are at 140Âº and the smoker is looking pretty full !!!


----------



## white cloud (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't you think that they will be tired enough from the tournament without making them wrestle there way to the food.? Heck I'd get into that one, Except I probably wouldn't be able to eat with all the broken bones and stuff. Look great what a nice dad.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

Tell your son to get better soon... with grub like that in a week he'll have to move up a weight class!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Give my best wishes for a speedy recovery to your son for me. Looks like you've got it going on big time in smokeville!


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 27, 2008)

wow mossy looks good .thought i could smell somthin good commin from the west today.lol, best of luck to your son.dont stuff his teamates to full


----------



## cman95 (Jan 27, 2008)

I hope your son heals quickly. The q looks great, makes me hungry.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, this is the longest pork butts for pulling has ever taken us. This is also the 1st time I have done 4 at one time. I wish we would have weighed the butts before we started, but we stilll have 2 butts hanging at 189Âº and the other at 201Âº, 27 hours after we started !!! 

Put the butts in the smoker at 10:00AM yesterday, last night around 9:00PM the butts were foiled with an internal temperature of 160Âº and switched to the oven. 5:00AM this morning 2 of the smaller butts reached an internal temperature of 205Âº and were towel wrap and into a cooler. Around 10:AM this morning my wife pulled those 2 butts. But the 2 larger butts are still slowly climbing. We are in no rush, I just can't believe it is taking this long. Below I will post a few pics of the first 2 butts getting pulled. This is no longer low n' slow; it is now low n' pokey !!!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 28, 2008)

The last 2 butts were taken out of the oven with an interal temperature of 202Âº at 4:00PM; 30 hours cook time !!! Even these 2 last butts are the furthest from dry, plenty of juices in the foil to pour over the pulled pork. I am happy I started this on Saturday instead of Sunday, gave us plenty of time to wait for and finish the product.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a long time!  That much more savory though!  Do you use a finishing sauce on the pork?  I did on the last butt I smoked and I won't ever smoke a butt again without using it!


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 28, 2008)

wow.you are a paitient man.dont know that i could have waited them out without cranking up the heat or pulling them out in a panic.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 28, 2008)

ajthepoolman
Always use finishing sauce, much more better with it !!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your son Mossy, hope he gets better soon.

Your Qviews are awesome!!


----------



## seboke (Jan 30, 2008)

thats some great looking pulled pork!  I'm doing some ribs this weekend, but might have to throw a butt on as well after seeing yours!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 26, 2008)

Bad News – My son pulled his groin muscle and can not wrestle in the tournament in Aberdeen S.D. today. The trainer said if he were to wrestle there was a good chance the muscle would rip and he would be done for the season. So his coach pulled him from the tournament and he has a few days to heal before next Thursdays match.

Good News – Been so busy following wrestling I have not smoked anything since smoking buffalo prime rib for Christmas. So since my son is not wrestling today I am smoking 4 pork butts for pulled pork, 4 batches of Dutch’s Wicked Smoked Beans and a dozen cream cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers. All is being smoked with a 50/50 mix of hickory and apple. Spritzing with a 50/50 mix of apple cider and Captain Morgan Spiced Rum. It is 8º outside today and I am finally smoking again !!!

Our plan with the pulled pork and Dutch’s Wicked Smoked Beans is to serve them to the wrestling team and parents when they have a potluck at N.D. State Wrestling Championships in Bismarck, N.D. the middle of February. 

Here are the butts with about an hour of smoke on them, will be putting the beans on in about another hour. The jalapeño poppers won’t go in till tonight.

*


*

Opening the door I think they are getting more steam than smoke !!!

*


*


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks great Mossy.  Hope your son makes a quick recovery.


----------



## welder (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking good>What type of smoker you have.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 26, 2008)

welder
The one I am using today is a 40" stainless steel Masterbuilt electric. I also have the smaller black finish Masterbuilt electric, a Char-Griller Smokin Pro with the side fire box and also a 7' stainless steel commercial fridge I converted to a propane smoker.


----------



## kookie (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks good Mossy. Hope your son get better quick. It sucks when they get hurt. But better safe then sorry. 

Kookie


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 26, 2008)

Mossy hope your son has a speedy recovery and the food looks great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Jan 26, 2008)

As one who has a little knowledge about wrestling, there's not much worse than a bad groin pull!

Oh, yah...the butts look good too!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 26, 2008)

Beans are on, butts are at 140Âº and the smoker is looking pretty full !!!


----------



## white cloud (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't you think that they will be tired enough from the tournament without making them wrestle there way to the food.? Heck I'd get into that one, Except I probably wouldn't be able to eat with all the broken bones and stuff. Look great what a nice dad.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 26, 2008)

Tell your son to get better soon... with grub like that in a week he'll have to move up a weight class!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Give my best wishes for a speedy recovery to your son for me. Looks like you've got it going on big time in smokeville!


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 27, 2008)

wow mossy looks good .thought i could smell somthin good commin from the west today.lol, best of luck to your son.dont stuff his teamates to full


----------



## cman95 (Jan 27, 2008)

I hope your son heals quickly. The q looks great, makes me hungry.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, this is the longest pork butts for pulling has ever taken us. This is also the 1st time I have done 4 at one time. I wish we would have weighed the butts before we started, but we stilll have 2 butts hanging at 189Âº and the other at 201Âº, 27 hours after we started !!! 

Put the butts in the smoker at 10:00AM yesterday, last night around 9:00PM the butts were foiled with an internal temperature of 160Âº and switched to the oven. 5:00AM this morning 2 of the smaller butts reached an internal temperature of 205Âº and were towel wrap and into a cooler. Around 10:AM this morning my wife pulled those 2 butts. But the 2 larger butts are still slowly climbing. We are in no rush, I just can't believe it is taking this long. Below I will post a few pics of the first 2 butts getting pulled. This is no longer low n' slow; it is now low n' pokey !!!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 28, 2008)

The last 2 butts were taken out of the oven with an interal temperature of 202Âº at 4:00PM; 30 hours cook time !!! Even these 2 last butts are the furthest from dry, plenty of juices in the foil to pour over the pulled pork. I am happy I started this on Saturday instead of Sunday, gave us plenty of time to wait for and finish the product.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a long time!  That much more savory though!  Do you use a finishing sauce on the pork?  I did on the last butt I smoked and I won't ever smoke a butt again without using it!


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 28, 2008)

wow.you are a paitient man.dont know that i could have waited them out without cranking up the heat or pulling them out in a panic.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 28, 2008)

ajthepoolman
Always use finishing sauce, much more better with it !!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your son Mossy, hope he gets better soon.

Your Qviews are awesome!!


----------



## seboke (Jan 30, 2008)

thats some great looking pulled pork!  I'm doing some ribs this weekend, but might have to throw a butt on as well after seeing yours!


----------

